# Tarantulas native to Europe



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Are there any tarantulas native to europe (not the lycosa species) or any other mygalamorphs.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

MaskFac3 said:


> Are there any tarantulas native to europe (not the lycosa species) or any other mygalamorphs.


There is at least one genus- chaetopelma, found on cyprus & in turkey.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> There is at least one genus- chaetopelma, found on cyprus & in turkey.


 Wow, that's a really nice genus there.
Do you know if they're readily available cb ?

(sorry fos stealing the thread btw)

is Ischnocolus from europe ?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Yvonne (Werevon) had some CB slings last year.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Check out the Ischnocolus andalusiacus (spain)
I.triangulifer (italy)
I.holosericeus (portugal)

-J


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ischnocolus valentinus - Spain (just mated my biggest female)
I. andalusiacus - Spain (i only have two juvis of this sp,  )
I. holosericeus - Spain
I. triangulifer - Italy

then theres the 3 Chaetopelma spp. and a couple of 'maybe something elses'


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks I was just wondering if there was any chance of me seeing some ts in the wild as I usually go to europe


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> There is at least one genus- chaetopelma, found on cyprus & in turkey.


 As far as i know turkey aint europe


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

MaskFac3 said:


> Thanks I was just wondering if there was any chance of me seeing some ts in the wild as I usually go to europe


If you go where they are, you'll see some...

-J


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

oliwilliams said:


> As far as i know turkey aint europe



Not in the euro union but turkey does straddle 2 continents being europe and asia. Or as far as im aware.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Ischnocolus valentinus - Spain (just mated my biggest female)
> I. andalusiacus - Spain (i only have two juvis of this sp,  )
> I. holosericeus - Spain
> I. triangulifer - Italy
> ...


Is the I. valentinus the one you got from me?

also there is an undescribed species in Portugal, although I am unsure of location


----------

